# Miami



## jcharcalla (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be in Miami for a week and was wondering where to take some good photos.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 13, 2007)

try the art deco buildings on Miami beach, you should be able to get something neat there... try around that Hostel we stayed in... that used to be the police station on Miami50, or Miami Vice...(i dont remember...) but theres some cool old hotels and clubs... id hit them... for their design and pastel colors...
  ohh and this time... try NOT to pick up on the homeless girls....lol....


----------

